# MCs & Writers & Poets Share Your Skills Here!!!



## Xeno420 (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to Xeno420's official RUI.ORG post for MCs & Writers & poets of any genre.

Anyone who feels like dropping a verse or two is welcome to post here 

Videos, pictures & text, it's all good! 

RULES:

No battling

No fighting

No stealing (unless you ask for permission from the person who posted what you want)

No posting of anyone else's material, only your own

No constructive criticism unless the owner of the post asks for it in an audio or visual form

No negative comments. Don't like someone or their material? Send them a private message and show your manners please

Please give love and rep those that you find creative. They might give some back

Have fun & enjoy! It's the LAW!

Speaking of law, you must smoke before you post something off of the top of you head for Free Verse/Freestyle/Creative Thinking


----------



## Xeno420 (Mar 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;h9CrWzV65w8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9CrWzV65w8[/video]

I'll kick it off then. I do this for fun and not for money or fame Love is Love, Heat AKA Xeno420


----------



## Xeno420 (Mar 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;EvUirL_iCF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvUirL_iCF0[/video][video=youtube;W3zLfdhjbko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3zLfdhjbko[/video][video=youtube;MkqjPeWlaro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkqjPeWlaro[/video][video=youtube;uQRYVOt0rGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQRYVOt0rGQ[/video]


----------



## Xeno420 (Apr 4, 2011)

New Song 4-4-2011

Sean Loyalty ft Myself - "Sunset Love"
[video=youtube;8zYJQR5M9Vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zYJQR5M9Vo[/video]


----------



## hellohappinesss (Apr 6, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/noeggsnoproblem/15-1


----------



## Xeno420 (Apr 6, 2011)

hellohappinesss said:


> http://soundcloud.com/noeggsnoproblem/15-1


Nice! Have a YT channel?

[video=youtube;9PGBA40WHnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PGBA40WHnc[/video]


----------



## ethCredo (Apr 6, 2011)

Smoke a zoot, Choke on booze, See some girls lets poke a few, IF mans got coke to do, Sniff that shit like i got an atrocious flew, Im involved and rude, Thats probably true, Dont promise truth, Coz is honesty, is honestly The worse you can do, Speak my words ina booth You'll desert like a cheating dad would do.

Just a little something lol


----------



## Xeno420 (Apr 9, 2011)

ethCredo said:


> Smoke a zoot, Choke on booze, See some girls lets poke a few, IF mans got coke to do, Sniff that shit like i got an atrocious flew, Im involved and rude, Thats probably true, Dont promise truth, Coz is honesty, is honestly The worse you can do, Speak my words ina booth You'll desert like a cheating dad would do.
> 
> Just a little something lol


I'm down to poke a few hos before I'm out the door but row, row, row my boat gently for them girls. I'm to sicked wick to mess with those that want more than a pair a of pantie hose because I get vicious before dipping into their soul for their pussy flow.


----------



## Xeno420 (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ta762c92TSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta762c92TSM[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 28, 2011)

one fish two fish red fish blue fish


----------



## Xeno420 (Apr 29, 2011)

VER D said:


> one fish two fish red fish blue fish


Ill use this in my next song haha


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 7, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/VfDL5K9tukk[/video]


----------



## BamaBud (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlvPFbpZMW4


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;VfDL5K9tukk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfDL5K9tukk[/video]


----------

